# Recent Car Boot Finds



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok here's two I got over the last couple of weeks;

















First is a Smiths 4 jewel eight day in working order keeps within two minutes a day;















could do with 3 nuts for case back but other than that it's fine.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and next up is a Goblin electric clock though not sure if I can post it on here?

This was a couple of quid and the guy said it worked but needed re wiring, anyway I took a punt but it didn't work, the original cable was alloy (wartime measures?)I rewiredit in copper to test it but it still didn't work so I stripped it which was easy oiled it all appeared fine but I couldn't work out how it worked and it still wouldn't work ...until I flicked the little switch under the plug which I guess is a kind of starter switch as it's ran fine since and is spot on time wise, so just a case clean/wax etc and a rewire in some nice period-ish looking wire;








case back









and the 'movement';


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The type of clock mechanism in the Goblin uses the mains frequency (50Hz in the UK, 60Hz in the US) or the cycles of alternating current as a reference to control a constant speed, usually producing an exceedingly accurate clock at a cheap price. UK Electricity supplies throughout the country are strictly controlled by the Grid to run at the 50Hz, and should always be a min of 49, max 50.5 or better - thhis makes it a pretty good timing source. A relatively cheap and crude motor can then be used, driving a gear train to produce a 1 r.p.m. drive for the seconds hand, and similar gears for hours and minutes. :yes:

Google on "telechron" for a primer on this type of motor - they were also used in gramophones (record players) to produce a constant 78 rpm - remember those, but they do mostly need a push to get them spinning, hence the flick switch. Once runninng, they will run till they wear out as long as the power supply is on :yes:

Crude but effective technology :notworthy:

EDIT :- you cannot swap US and UK motors, a 60cycle motor won't like 50cycles and vice versa!







:focus:

:weed:


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

The old synchronous motor!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cheers Mel,it is incredibly simple as you say but very accurate it's still within a minute since yesterday!

Any ideas as to best refurbish the case?...it's not too bad really but Mr Sheen ain't done that much!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Further to this and having very limited electrickery understanding other than wiring a plug and fixing obvious faults like broken wires etc..is it safe to push the 'primer' switch with bare fingers as it has no '****' ok then NOB on it which I guess was once screwed on to it?


----------



## ZeroTheHero (May 17, 2011)

mel said:


> The type of clock mechanism in the Goblin uses the mains frequency (50Hz in the UK, 60Hz in the US) ... as a reference to control a constant speed...


The same is true of many old jukeboxes. Many a first time juke importer has found that all their records in the UK run at the wrong speed in their US jukeboxes!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I found this transfer under the Goblin electric clock, I reckon the number is 5946, there appears to be some pencil Initials before it which appear to be AD which could be the guy who passed it? anyway it's a nice bit of history I had overlooked;


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Lovely clocks, they look great


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

stefano34 said:


> Cheers Mel,it is incredibly simple as you say but very accurate it's still within a minute since yesterday!
> 
> Any ideas as to best refurbish the case?...it's not too bad really but Mr Sheen ain't done that much!


There a number of things you could do to refurb the cases but looking at the pics I would start with the simplest - and it can be very effective

To get rid of any surface dirt and grime, try using baby wipes - there's all sorts of chemical concoctions which can and are used but I think you may be surprised how much the wipes will remove.

The next stage is to get hold of some 0000 wire wool, it's sold in small packs and wire wool has different grades so try and get hold of 0000

Use the wire wool to apply wax to the surface, again there's a variety of waxes available - beeswax Bri range is OK but expensive, so you could use a brown wax shoe polish.

Use a lint free cloth to remove the excess and give it a final shine

It's a very simple but effective process and it won't do any damage to the pieces

Chris


----------



## meagain (Jan 9, 2011)

I never find anything good in car boots anymore


----------

